# The saga continues....



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

Well I decided to ditch the current setup for some bags over coils.
Placed an order monday with [email protected], and I couldnt be more happy. Bought UVAIR bags for front and rear, brackets for both front and rear, and braided lines for the front. 
-Rear Bags brackets and one braided line came on Wednesday, talked to Kev about the other braided line, and he went above and beyond and got one overnighted from AirLift.







So today the rear bags made it, directly from UVAIR, and the missing braided line!
-I wish the damn coils would come that I bought. Supposedly they are out for delivery but the UPS guy already was here. Maybe he forgot to deliver them the first time around, I see as sometimes they come late in my neck of the woods.
*Anyone have pictures of how their rear brackets look like? I just have circle top and bottom plates, gotta figure out how I want to run the rear.*
How the car looked on the previous setup.








New stuff paitently waiting to go on


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*

congrats on the new ish man. Cant wait to see it actually on, hurry up and get the coils already...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_congrats on the new ish man. Cant wait to see it actually on, hurry up and get the coils already...









They better be here monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*

well that all worked out nice didnt it. 
Not a problem Larry


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: The saga continues.... ([email protected])*

Very nice, I look forward to seeing it again this summer!
You planning on coming to MN again at least once?


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: The saga continues.... (MALLMAN)*

What coilover struts will you be using?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

also waiting to see how this works out for u.gl


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

good stuff dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wanna do the same, get bags over coils also.


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

I will soon jump in the bagged blue lagoon love fest as well. Can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great man.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_well that all worked out nice didnt it. 
Not a problem Larry









I couldnt have asked for better service. You and all the guys at ACC are awesome. Anything air related, I will make sure I come back. Every company should be just like yours. Hands down best buying experience ever! Thanks a ton! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_Very nice, I look forward to seeing it again this summer!
You planning on coming to MN again at least once?

Yup, car should be ready in a month or so after it visits the body shop in a week or so. definitely will be up there for Eurowerks!

_Quote, originally posted by *Afazz* »_What coilover struts will you be using?

Weitec TX 

_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_also waiting to see how this works out for u.gl

Should work out. Uberdork proved that you can be low with this setup.

_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_good stuff dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i wanna do the same, get bags over coils also. 

Yes sir, wish I would have did it from the begining, then I coulda just kept my coils and bagged em.







Guess you live and learn lol.

_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_I will soon jump in the bagged blue lagoon love fest as well. Can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks great man. 

I'm very jealous of your car man, and how it would look on bags. definitely look forward to seeing it when you get even lower than you are now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Get errrrr done!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*

Looks good man,
I'm anxious to see how it turns out. 
Those little plastic baggies with the bearings in them, do you plan to cut down those "donuts". 
I'm just curious b/c I got the same bags, but my brackets for the rear look really different and for the front my pieces differ a little.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_Looks good man,
I'm anxious to see how it turns out. 
Those little plastic baggies with the bearings in them, do you plan to cut down those "donuts". 
I'm just curious b/c I got the same bags, but my brackets for the rear look really different and for the front my pieces differ a little.


Its pretty much a universial kit as far as all the stuff in the baggie. I used stock strut bearings, stock bushings. Pretty much all I used out of that baggie was the top "plate" and bottom one.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*

your rear bags will look like mine


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_your rear bags will look like mine








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v664/swals2/Shawn/DSCF0835.jpg[img][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

except I believe the air house II bags are single bellow bags, not double like yours [IMG]http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*

we are talking about the mount not the bags.... pay attention in your own thread suckass

not worried about my double billows


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_we are talking about the mount not the bags.... pay attention in your own thread suckass

not worried about my double billows









Well since some people like ignoring potential customers *cough* *cough* scott at mason tech, I have decided to go a different route with the rear bags. Kevin @ ACC is gonna hook it up sick with bags for the rear that are a complete bolt on affair.


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Well since some people like ignoring potential customers *cough* *cough* scott at mason tech, I have decided to go a different route with the rear bags. Kevin @ ACC is gonna hook it up sick with bags for the rear that are a complete bolt on affair.

are you talking about the bolt on rear bags that he sells on his web site? if so thats what im using and i love them


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (piroquinha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *piroquinha* »_
are you talking about the bolt on rear bags that he sells on his web site? if so thats what im using and i love them 

Yup, Kevin's the man. Rushed to get em out today for me. I call that service. I can always get ahold of him. Shoot him a PM, I've got a reply a couple hours later. Tell him to give me a call when he gets a chance minutes later my phone is ringing. Honest and upfront, doesnt beat around the bush with anything. All around alterreded altitude and Kevin have been nothing but GREAT to deal with. _*Other companies should learn from him, instead of ignoring voicemails/phonecalls, PM's on vortex and emails! *_
I love how Kevin only will sell and advertise stuff they have in stock. Not hipe up the crowd with some ohhhh ahhh parts and never deliver.
What it all boils down to is alterreded altitude is the ****! Kevin knows the bullisht I went thru with another advertiser on the forums here, I vented enough to him on the phone today. All my air ride needs will go to Kevin from now on! (It shoulda been like that in the first place)


_Modified by Larry Appleton at 6:28 PM 4-2-2008_


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: The saga continues.... (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Yup, Kevin's the man. Rushed to get em out today for me. I call that service. I can always get ahold of him. Shoot him a PM, I've got a reply a couple hours later. Tell him to give me a call when he gets a chance minutes later my phone is ringing. Honest and upfront, doesnt beat around the bush with anything. All around Air Assisted and Kevin have been nothing but GREAT to deal with. _*Other companies should learn from him, instead of ignoring voicemails/phonecalls, PM's on vortex and emails! *_
I love how Kevin only will sell and advertise stuff they have in stock. Not hipe up the crowd with some ohhhh ahhh parts and never deliver.
What it all boils down to is Air Assisted is the ****! Kevin knows the bullisht I went thru with another advertiser on the forums here, I vented enough to him on the phone today. All my air ride needs will go to Kevin from now on! (It shoulda been like that in the first place)

couldnt agree more, i bought most of my parts from Kevin, and everytime i have a question or a concern he is always there to answer them(kevin and alterreded altitude A++++ costumer service).......and about the rear bag kit, it took me 20 minutes total to install the bags and run the lines, straight up bolt on, rides great, and it goes really low, i love my setup


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

yea
got all my parts from Kevin at AAC, like i said a few times, his company has hands down the best customer service that you could have. Anybody thinking about airride should contact him http://www.alteredattitudecustoms.com
ps. sorry Kevin about the delay for the return shipment. Been hectic at work lately


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (VentoVR6Qc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VentoVR6Qc* »_yea
got all my parts from Kevin at AAC, like i said a few times, his company has hands down the best customer service that you could have. Anybody thinking about airride should contact him http://www.alteredattitudecustoms.com
ps. sorry Kevin about the delay for the return shipment. Been hectic at work lately

Exactly what I said. That guy knows what hes talking about and takes care of all his customers.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

looks like you got it worked out


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_looks like you got it worked out









Yup new bags should be here Friday, gonna get em on probably Friday night, because I'm that damn impatient.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

damn, do you still need that pic of the rear? I will grab it for you Friday afternoon, I totally forgot man, I'm sorry








lmk you if you need an extra hand on Friday too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Exactly what I said. That guy knows what hes talking about and takes care of all his customers.

No doubt. I just bought some new stuff from him as well as his customer service is AMAZING...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_damn, do you still need that pic of the rear? I will grab it for you Friday afternoon, I totally forgot man, I'm sorry








lmk you if you need an extra hand on Friday too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Meh, dont need it anymore, shouldnt take me longer than 30 minutes to put the new rear bags in.


----------



## paul wall (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

bitter much?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (paul wall)*

I'll have pictures tomorrow, but got the stuff installed tonight and it was a breeze. Everything fit great.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Bump for pics


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

when I get to O'hare and am waiting for my next flight I better see some ****ing photos.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Okay on to the pictures:
I guess I'm Mike Appleton now, not Larry Appleton nor Mike G. hahaha








Opened the box up to find all this in there:








Top mount on the bags:








Bottom mounts:








The sweet ass bags themselves:








All the screws and fittings:








Throw some teflon on the fittings:








Mount them on the bag:








Where the top mounts to:








Where the bottom mounts to:








Bag all mounted up:








With about 100psi in the bag:








Clearance around the bag when inflated (not close to anything)









I tuck tire, but definitely am going to get it to go lower, plus I was on uneven ground:
















All down! (Fronts are still resting on framerail, I need to notch the frame)


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

nice bro! looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

looks great MIKE!!!!!
bags looks really hi quality too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

thanks buddy


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_thanks buddy









Shoulda called me when you were at Ohare waiting for your next flight! I'm 15 minutes away, we coulda grabbed lunch or something if you had time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Are the bumpstops off the shock? Are the shocks fully compressed? (when its down)


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Shoulda called me when you were at Ohare waiting for your next flight! I'm 15 minutes away, we coulda grabbed lunch or something if you had time.

I was there for a couple hours. TOo I might give you a call when I am on my way back through. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Are the bumpstops off the shock? Are the shocks fully compressed? (when its down)

Thats what I was going to check, I know the bumpstops are there, gonna take em out and see if it goes lower.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

def take the bumpstops out i got another inch lower without bumpstops with those same bags


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_def take the bumpstops out i got another inch lower without bumpstops with those same bags


Sick, will do I was going to change up something on the way the rear bag mounts to get it to sit lower also.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Thats what I was going to check, I know the bumpstops are there, gonna take em out and see if it goes lower.

it'll go lower for sure.. take a pic of that...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
it'll go lower for sure.. take a pic of that... 

Will do, probably gonna ge in the garage today and take care of that along with the lower mounts.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Will do, probably gonna ge in the garage today and take care of that along with the lower mounts.

ok werd.. and you should be able to cut the top mount of the bags also. trim them down..


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ok werd.. and you should be able to cut the top mount of the bags also. trim them down.. 


actually I cant because where the fitting brings the air in, is even with the bottom of the inside of that mount. and it fits on the nipple snug like a glove...
if you understand what i just said lol


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Where the bottom mounts to:










did you remove that ring from the spring seat, i had to do that otherwise my bag wont sit all the way in there


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
did you remove that ring from the spring seat, i had to do that otherwise my bag wont sit all the way in there 

nope the ring stayed there
there was no reason to remove it, with the provided bottom brackets it sat in there perfect.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Mr. Appleton, is not going with bags again!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Mr. Appleton, is not going with bags again!!!






























roflcopter!!!!!tew!!!one!!!1!111


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

so lets say you had a wheel situation where the rear arch would sit on the tire, when the bag is fully deflated would it stay put in the seat up top or would it fall out? i dont see a set screw or anything. just wondering since that will be one of my concerns and i have yet to call to talk to kevin.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_so lets say you had a wheel situation where the rear arch would sit on the tire, when the bag is fully deflated would it stay put in the seat up top or would it fall out? i dont see a set screw or anything. just wondering since that will be one of my concerns and i have yet to call to talk to kevin.

It could possibly with the right wheel/tire combo in the situation you mentioned. You can drill right throught the mount and put a screw to be extra safe. I have get to have that problem.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
roflcopter!!!!!tew!!!one!!!1!111

I just had to!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Mike hows the rear bags? You ever pull out the bumpstops? 
I would like to see it a little lower.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Mike hows the rear bags? You ever pull out the bumpstops? 
I would like to see it a little lower.









Yea I did, took pictures and then deleted them off of my camera without ever posting lol.
Ill get some more pictures tonight as I have to change up some stuff on the car. Front strut stops or whatever you wanna call em. Oil and other misc. stuff before I go to the body shop Monday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Snap some pics of the fronts to please.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Snap some pics of the fronts to please.

not much to see in the front my frame is getting notched while im at the bodyshop next week so its definitely not low at all


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
not much to see in the front my frame is getting notched while im at the bodyshop next week so its definitely not low at all

Well I will wait till then or you not going to snap pics of that either?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Well I will wait till then or you not going to snap pics of that either?

Ill take a picture but there isnt much to see until I get the frame notched, i might just notch that bitch myself and have someone weld it up later


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Hi mike. Did you ever trim or do anything to the firestone bags? i just got mine i'm gonna be doing some trimming of top part since it doesnt need to be that tall.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Hi mike. Did you ever trim or do anything to the firestone bags? i just got mine i'm gonna be doing some trimming of top part since it doesnt need to be that tall. 

No sir, not really necessary, without bumpstops I'm less than a finger gap from tucking rim, tire hits the fender liner.
Don't let the pictures fool you, i just evened out the drop because i think the rear looks silly lower than the front.
































So close yet so far, mind you this is the absolute lowest my setup will go. In this picture I am lower than the previous ones, I lowered the perches also the frame is notched.
















Meh hopefully with the new bumper **** should look proper.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

dang son u can drive all the way down





















....those pinch welds under the inner fender support are gone 2morrow!!!...so says my angle grinder


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_dang son u can drive all the way down





















....those pinch welds under the inner fender support are gone 2morrow!!!...so says my angle grinder 

I thought I would have to take care of mine, heck im not even close to em, still have half a finger to fit in there


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

in the pic's it doesnt look like they are all that low, but i'm just gonna wait until i test fit them and see if i have any problems. i may have to trim that pinch weld also, i dont wanna take off my fenders though...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

what made you not do the aero bags in the rear?


----------



## They_Call_Me_Bob (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_what made you not do the aero bags in the rear? 

Ditto.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_in the pic's it doesnt look like they are all that low, but i'm just gonna wait until i test fit them and see if i have any problems. i may have to trim that pinch weld also, i dont wanna take off my fenders though... 

pinch weld done!!!!


----------



## piroquinha (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (They_Call_Me_Bob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_what made you not do the aero bags in the rear? 


_Quote, originally posted by *They_Call_Me_Bob* »_
Ditto.


because the bags he is using are just basically bolt in bags, no welding, no cutting, just 2 bolts and you are done, same bags im running, and same bags Santi is running, they are Firestone and kevin @ACC have them


_Modified by piroquinha at 9:06 PM 4-23-2008_


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_what made you not do the aero bags in the rear? 

a certain company blowing me off for the rear mounts, the rear will go real low with these, i just leveled it off to look proper in the pictures
i can go snap a picture of what it looks like fully deflated


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Would you?
Since im going to be rolling on stockies i'd like to see what it looks like before modded


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

there we go.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_there we go.

told ya they go low


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

you thread lacks photos


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_what made you not do the aero bags in the rear? 

i use em too...they crush...all the way


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
told ya they go low









that picture makes me feel better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

ya im really impressed now...but see that girls blow out is kinda discomforting...
but im getting real motivated to finish ordering my stuff


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_ya im really impressed now...but see that girls blow out is kinda discomforting...
but im getting real motivated to finish ordering my stuff

she has smaller thinner bags. same brand but different.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

i hate this forum.....







Makes me all antsy.
Looking great man.


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Boosted20th2886)*

Car looks SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_i hate this forum.....







Makes me all antsy.
Looking great man. 

Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_Car looks SICK! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

car actually looks good with stock headlights
<3 it as always brosicle


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_car actually looks good with stock headlights
<3 it as always brosicle

brosicle thats a new one...brophylactic


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
brosicle thats a new one...brophylactic 

i'm sticking w. good ol brosef!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bnana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bnana* »_car actually looks good with stock headlights
<3 it as always brosicle

those a just temp lights, dont wanna ruin the brand new oem hids


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
those a just temp lights, dont want them stolen because they are soooo baller









fixed


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brian Fantana* »_
fixed









Nah, car was off to the body shop, dont want any "accidents" or sillyness happening to them


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Looks awesome. I love the color of your montes. BTW, thank you for keeping a little air in the rear to even out the drop... so much cleaner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_Looks awesome. I love the color of your montes. BTW, thank you for keeping a little air in the rear to even out the drop... so much cleaner. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I got lazy when I wanted to clean em up so I just sprayed em with some cheapo wheel paint. Can complain when I got em for like 150 bucks with tires


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

photos or it isn't happening.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_so lets say you had a wheel situation where the rear arch would sit on the tire, when the bag is fully deflated would it stay put in the seat up top or would it fall out? i dont see a set screw or anything. just wondering since that will be one of my concerns and i have yet to call to talk to kevin.

Yeah, Rat was telling me about this, and it does happen with my set up. Since I haven't had a chance to really get back underneath the car and put the set screw in the top mounting bracket I have just been deflating the rears slowly until I feel the tire hit the fender and there is still about 25lbs left in the bag and I just leave it there so the don't fall out.
Larry..Car is lookin good. Your front end is sooooo close to the ground. Makes me jealous


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

You should always leave a minimum on 10-15 psi in the bag. This will keep pressure on the bag, and also keep its natural shape. When you deflate to zero, the bag can roll funny and have potential to get pinched.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_You should always leave a minimum on 10-15 psi in the bag. This will keep pressure on the bag, and also keep its natural shape. When you deflate to zero, the bag can roll funny and have potential to get pinched.

I am very glad I have been doing this already then


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

this forum makes everyone want to convert to air
i hate it so hard


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Bnana)*

^^^^ convinced me


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (WillyWalderbeast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WillyWalderbeast* »_^^^^ convinced me
















not much convincing to do lol


----------



## WillyWalderbeast (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
not much convincing to do lol

very true


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_
Yeah, Rat was telling me about this, and it does happen with my set up. Since I haven't had a chance to really get back underneath the car and put the set screw in the top mounting bracket I have just been deflating the rears slowly until I feel the tire hit the fender and there is still about 25lbs left in the bag and I just leave it there so the don't fall out.
Larry..Car is lookin good. Your front end is sooooo close to the ground. Makes me jealous









mine dont do that dude.. they sit in seat perfectly fine, their original position is extended not compressed, so i dont see how they fall out unless they arent seating right on the top in the first place. dont u have the same firestone bags like me? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_lol

how about some update pictars Mike.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

how about some update pictars Mike. 

not much to update on
car has been at the bodyshop for a week, went today to drop off the rear bumper and they made a ton of progress, they moved it from the front lot to the back gated lot, maybe when i go drop off fenders and fenderliners it will be inside *fingers crossed*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
not much to update on
car has been at the bodyshop for a week, went today to drop off the rear bumper and they made a ton of progress, they moved it from the front lot to the back gated lot, maybe when i go drop off fenders and fenderliners it will be inside *fingers crossed*

i know it is and thats what i want pictars of.. lol..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

fender liners?? ? you do not need them


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i know it is and thats what i want pictars of.. lol..









well the car looks the same as before just missing the rubstrips on the doors, picture that


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
mine dont do that dude.. they sit in seat perfectly fine, their original position is extended not compressed, so i dont see how they fall out unless they arent seating right on the top in the first place. dont u have the same firestone bags like me? 


yours don't do that because your tires go inside and don't rest on the quarter panels, and when your wheel is all the way in there touching the inner part of fender it's already too low for the bag to fall out.
but i am telling you with my C4 sawblades and no set scrue on the top the bags were just falling out every time i deflate them.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_
yours don't do that because your tires go inside and don't rest on the quarter panels, and when your wheel is all the way in there touching the inner part of fender it's already too low for the bag to fall out.
but i am telling you with my C4 sawblades and no set scrue on the top the bags were just falling out every time i deflate them.

well itsa good thing u can tuck some wheel now huh!!...haha, ya took me a bit to realize why u hada put a set screw in urs...my rear bags are just too small and dont need em to be i want to be able to go higher in the rear so im getting the same rears as mike and santi...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
well the car looks the same as before just missing the rubstrips on the doors, picture that









ooohh sounds sexy.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
ooohh sounds sexy.









still has the wholes in the doors that are behind the rubstrips


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

That is one badass setup. Can't wait to see in person sometime.


----------



## chase20v (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Do you have any pictures of how you got the front threaded shock bodies setup with the bags. I'm thinking of doing this with my H&R coilovers.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Chase20VTclt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chase20VTclt* »_Do you have any pictures of how you got the front threaded shock bodies setup with the bags. I'm thinking of doing this with my H&R coilovers.

as of right now what you see in this thread is what i have, car is at the bodyshop and i cant take pictures, sorry


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

saw yur car at a and l today, i think


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_saw yur car at a and l today, i think 

yea, pisses me off that they didnt touch it yet.... i think im gonna have to make a suprise visit and get their asses in gear seriously


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
yea, pisses me off that they didnt touch it yet.... i think im gonna have to make a suprise visit and get their asses in gear seriously

no, it looks like its been touched, but the new part needs paint and all


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
no, it looks like its been touched, but the new part needs paint and all 

meh that bumper was on the car when i gave it to them, its still got a long ways before its done.... lots of shaving involved


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Yo mike update photos ****er


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

no kidding....


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Yo mike update photos ****er

Like I said before dildo, there is nothing to take pictures of except the car in stock state. Supposedly the bodyshop will have the car done by memorial day weekend, I beg to differ.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Them hoes need to get on it


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Them hoes need to get on it









I'm seriously thinking about taking it to another bodyshop. I still havent gotten a f'ing estimate for my work I want.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

sound shady as **** to me


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
I'm seriously thinking about taking it to another bodyshop. I still havent gotten a f'ing estimate for my work I want.

i recommend going there and asking them to do the estimate in person, not giving you a phone call. 
but they finished that grey mk4 gti that was getting shaves, so maybe they will start working on yours now 
their work is pretty damn amazing though, so switching body shops might not be the best to do, your choice though


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
i recommend going there and asking them to do the estimate in person, not giving you a phone call. 
but they finished that grey mk4 gti that was getting shaves, so maybe they will start working on yours now 
their work is pretty damn amazing though, so switching body shops might not be the best to do, your choice though 


Yea but Matt's car was there for 2 months. It sat for 4-5 weeks before they touched it and when they did start work on it, the car was done in 2 weeks.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
Yea but Matt's car was there for 2 months. It sat for 4-5 weeks before they touched it and when they did start work on it, the car was done in 2 weeks.

That's pretty gay. I know they're busy and all, but damn at least should tell owners to bring cars when they are READY to work on them.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
That's pretty gay. I know they're busy and all, but damn at least should tell owners to bring cars when they are READY to work on them.

My car was driven there ready, I removed things and put a new bumper on to make it a ton easier for them. Guess that doesnt help.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

yeah there just sooo busy, I don't really know what thier process is, but matt's car did sit for quite a while, but they busted out the work quickly once they needed to.
I would tell them a deadline of when you need your car done and completed by, like say eurowerks on the 14th and they should hoepfully get moving on it pretty quick. 
There is only one guy that does the custom work over there, and he is slammed with alan's caddy and stuff, but they are the best, and do do great work, I would just chill but give them a deadline to shoot for, and let them know that you know the car has been sitting for 4 weeks or whatever already


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

I understand they are busy, but what was the reason I waited 3 weeks before I brought it in?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_I understand they are busy, but what was the reason I waited 3 weeks before I brought it in?

hmmm i dunno
best bet is to stop by and talk to them give them a deadline


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_
hmmm i dunno
best bet is to stop by and talk to them give them a deadline 

Thats what I'll be doing, I miss my car lol


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Well I forgot to take pictures but the car is almost ready for paint.
All 4 doors are done, handles and rubstrip holes are filled and smoothed
Hood notch filled, still needs to be smoothed. 
New fenders just need to have the sidemarker filled.
Still debating whether I should fill the antenna or keep it, probably gonna shave it.
After that shes off to paint! YAY
Should be done next weekend or sometime the middle of the following week.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Just in time to head to Moneyapolis







Can't wait to see it Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Just in time to head to Moneyapolis







Can't wait to see it Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Haha, I sure hope so. 
I just need to find damn wheels already. Carlines I thought I would have had by now from Germany were a huge headache, and I basically told the guy to keep the damn wheels. Of course I've got my monies still.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

How the hell do you forget to take pics... i think its a lie.. so PM me some pics...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_How the hell do you forget to take pics... i think its a lie.. so PM me some pics...









honest
had the camera on the front seat of my car, walked in picked up fenders, bumpers, and engine covers, bull****ted for a couple hours with the owner, and ended up leaving and realizing i never took pictures, wasnt about to turn around to take pictures.... meh it will be done soon


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_wasnt about to turn around to take pictures








so if you see a naked chick and you have your camera, but forget it in the car, you talk to her for a couple of hours, and then leave, you wont turn around to take a couple of pics if she's willing???


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







so if you see a naked chick and you have your camera, but forget it in the car, you talk to her for a couple of hours, and then leave, you wont turn around to take a couple of pics if she's willing??? 


thats a whole different arena there bud


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
thats a whole different arena there bud

idk, its kinda like the same to me.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
idk, its kinda like the same to me. 

you guys will have pictures soon enough


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
you guys will have pictures soon enough

awesome!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
awesome!









maybe ill bother the guy working on my car and have him snap some pictures for me
edit: just shot him and email, they are closed today so i should see pictures tomorrow


_Modified by Larry Appleton at 12:51 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

sweet.. u give in pretty easily. i dont care if i have to wait for pics, i jsut like giving people a hard time about it.


----------



## burnn5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_*just shot him and email*

oh noes! now the car will never be finished!
on a serious note, i really enjoy your build thread.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (burnn5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnn5* »_
oh noes! now the car will never be finished!
on a serious note, i really enjoy your build thread.









I'm hoping they finish it on the sheer fact that I bug them about every other day. So to get the constant phone calls and me stoping by the shop out of their hair, im sure they will finish it.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

well just talked to the bodyshop
apparently my car was in the booth ready to get primed and painted and it got pulled because a car thats been at the shop for "weeks" had to get painted 
i dont think they realize how long they have had my car
and supposedly no one at the body shop has a working camera...woah like wtf


----------



## MALLMAN (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Damn, any idea how long it will be there after the paint is laid on? maybe pick it up next week and then drive it to Minnesota?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

^^^^^^^^^^that's crazy for no camera. Wouldn't they be taking pics for people cars for their file or something, when wrecks come in?
Can't wait to see this thing done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the shaved look, I'm soo jealous!


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

photoshop http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_well just talked to the bodyshop
apparently my car was in the booth ready to get primed and painted and it got pulled because a car thats been at the shop for "weeks" had to get painted 
i dont think they realize how long they have had my car
and supposedly no one at the body shop has a working camera...woah like wtf









shoulda had me do it lol


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
shoulda had me do it lol

Im frist


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_
shoulda had me do it lol

I definitely would have had you do it had you been closer.
I really dont know what the hell their deal is. But you better believe I'm holding them to the Monday or Tuesday like they promised me today.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (MALLMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MALLMAN* »_Damn, any idea how long it will be there after the paint is laid on? maybe pick it up next week and then drive it to Minnesota?









Looks like I'm out for Volksport and potentially pushing it for Eurowerks. I'm f'in pissed.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Well some content until the car is done lol
I've been redoing my engine covers because the first time I around when I had them "shaved" they looked like dokie, so I took it upon myself to redo them.
Upper engine cover ready to be wetsanded and primed








Lower engine cover ready to be wetsanded and primed








Battery cover ready to be wetsanded and primed








Pieces all primed up and ready for paint. I will be painting them tomorrow, so hopefully by Sunday I can wetsand and buff them for and ultimate sexy shine.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

looks good man...keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (burnn5)*

I feel your pain, my car was in the shop for over 6 months last year, and they only had about 2 weeks worth of work to do..
they kept blowing me off saying they had rushes and the guys went on vacation..
happens every time, body-shops are all a bunch of crooks and scammers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

whats all that plasticy stuff's?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I feel your pain, my car was in the shop for over 6 months last year, and they only had about 2 weeks worth of work to do..
they kept blowing me off saying they had rushes and the guys went on vacation..
happens every time, body-shops are all a bunch of crooks and scammers http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Tell me about it. But basically this is the only shop I will trust with my car, you take it there once, tell them what you want and thats how you get it.
One day I will be reunited with the car, until then I'll play with the engine covers to keep me busy.


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_whats all that plasticy stuff's?

engine covers. or is that not what you are talking about?


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

ah. yeah thats what i was talking about i reread the post sorry mk4 stuff is greek to me


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_ah. yeah thats what i was talking about i reread the post sorry mk4 stuff is greek to me

















Well got the color laid, since I dont have a booth to paint in I have to colorsand some of the crap that flew into the paint before it dried. Clear should be laid in a couple hours.


























_Modified by Larry Appleton at 12:38 PM 5-31-2008_


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

wow, that looks really good dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_I feel your pain, my car was in the shop for over 6 months last year, and they only had about 2 weeks worth of work to do..
they kept blowing me off saying they had rushes and the guys went on vacation..
*happens every time, body-shops are all a bunch of crooks and scammers * http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

hey now...i resent that lol


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

dude I have 5.00's that says santi wants to blow you right now for the blue engine covers........


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_dude I have 5.00's that says santi wants to blow you right now for the blue engine covers........

ROFL


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Car gonna make it to Money next weekend?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Car gonna make it to Money next weekend?

Car should definitely be done before Eurowerks, as far as what wheels I will be on will be a suprise to you and me as well. Sealed the deal for a nice set of wheels on german ebay but I'm having a hard time understanding the guy. If not theres a guy not to far from me with a set of LM's for sale.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

When I went back to shoot the clear I took along an old plate that Ill probably use for shows, painted same color as the rest of the car


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I still need to wetsand and buff everything, some pieces have more orange peal than others, some parts dont have any at all, but either i thinned the clear too much or it didnt want to work with me because it left little speckales all over the place, hopefully I can wetsand that ish out or I'm gonna have to re-clear em.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

santi will def blow you for those..


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Covers look good mike.


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Travy)*

yeah looks great mike, good work, the plate looks sick


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_yeah looks great mike, good work, the plate looks sick









I was thinkin about calling you up to get another bar sticker so I could put it on the engine cover before I laid the clear but with being sick and lazy this weekend i decided just to do the covers as is.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

looking good man!


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I'm looking forward to seeing the dub when she's done!


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

looks nice man


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tivs31)*

well just got a call from the body shop....
car is about 99% put back together, just gotta do the downturn on the exhaust put the rear bumper on and some odds and ends then I can go pick her up


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Sounds exciting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Sounds exciting. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yea but not having any wheels other than the crappy ass montes is depressing
i still cant find a set of wheels...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re:  (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_dude I have 5.00's that says santi wants to blow you right now for the blue engine covers........

i got $10 that i do...








wait what???? 

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
yea but not having any wheels other than the crappy ass montes is depressing
i still cant find a set of wheels...









c'mon son... stop being so picky..


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
i got $10 that i do...








wait what???? 
c'mon son... stop being so picky..









im blue dabadeedabadaaa....or is it im blue im in need of a guyy


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
im blue dabadeedabadaaa....or is it im blue im in need of a guyy

neither u dick..


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (KraCKeD-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KraCKeD-GTI* »_
im blue dabadeedabadaaa....or is it im blue im in need of a guyy

depends on what you are on


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
yea but not having any wheels other than the crappy ass montes is depressing
i still cant find a set of wheels...









I know what you mean. I wasn't sure on the wagon, but they kinda just showed up. I still want a set of huffs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_
I know what you mean. I wasn't sure on the wagon, but they kinda just showed up. I still want a set of huffs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its not like I havent been looking and sending people money.
Won a set of wheels on german ebay, everytime I sent the guy money for the wheels he would return the money, saying there is some problem so after three times I gave up on him.
Found someone not to far from me with a set of wheels, told the guy I'll give him 200 less than what hes asking, he can keep the tires, and I'll pick em up so no shipping. He refusesd so I moved on.
Won another set of wheels on german ebay. The guy sends me some email address to send money to so I do. Later he tells me thats the wrong one but someone claimed the money already. So now I'm taking it up with paypal and my credit card company.
In the middle of this the guy not to far from me tells me he will give me the wheels for the price I originally wanted to pay for em. Oh and somewhere in here theres some guy from New York trying to scam me on his set of wheels.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Jeebus Mike







Sounds like alot of BS.. Hopefully the right deal will come along soon for ya. Hopefully by Eurowerks


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Jeebus Mike







Sounds like alot of BS.. Hopefully the right deal will come along soon for ya. Hopefully by Eurowerks
















My buddy is gonna let me borrow his 3-piece superleggeras they are a little beat, and the tires and offsets dont let me go that low. But its better than nothing.


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

man you've had some ****ty luck trying to find wheels


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

its good that the bumper thing worked out


----------

